# might sound stupid but ive been told



## Uncle Honey (Mar 3, 2018)

once you smoke fish in your smoker everything will taste like it. true? it has kept me from smoking salmon for years smh


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

Not true!
I smoke salmon all the time & my smoker smells like smoke, no fish odor at all!
Al


----------



## Braz (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, what Al said.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 4, 2018)

Like above I've cold and hot smoked salmon and trout in my WSM and there isn't any fish odor.

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2018)

You could always add a fish dedicated smoker to your meat smoking arsenal.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2018)

I have the fish taste in my Totem Smoker years ago...  1st. turkey taste like salmon...   It's was then dedicated to fish and I built a 2nd smoker...  I still have dedicated smokers...

Fish.......


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 4, 2018)

I remember eating some pulled pork at a local bbq joint once, that had a definite "fishy" taste to it. It made me wonder about this same topic. Never ate there again, and they didn't last very long.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 5, 2018)

I have friends who have accidentally relegated a smoker to fish....


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 5, 2018)

I've never had a problem with fish smell.

However, at one office job there was a guy who would microwave leftover salmon in the break room. They made him stop that.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 5, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I've never had a problem with fish smell.
> 
> However, at one office job there was a guy who would microwave leftover salmon in the break room. They made him stop that.



Ha! You reminded me of a trainee we had for a time. He was Vietnamese.
He would bring some sort of leftovers, and heat them in the Microwave, then eat it for breakfast.
Most gawd awful smell. Horrible.
Me being me. I stepped to the foreman's office door and blurted out, "What in the hell is that horrible stench?" I had no idea somebody would be eating anything that smelled that bad.
He told me what it was, some sort of a fish chowder dish. I told him to please heat it outside.
Smelled like heated fish guts from last week. Oh my Lord!
Nobody else could get the message across like I could. :eek:


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 5, 2018)

Might have included something like this:







Not for the faint of heart. I have some on hand in my cabinet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Uncle,
I smoked over 100 pounds of Salmon (8+ full smoker loads) over a 3 month period, and never noticed any fish smell in the following years of smoking all kinds of other meats. This was in an enclosed Electric Smoker---MES.

It's not a stupid question though---If I didn't know better I would think it would be a problem.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 5, 2018)

There are a bunch of competition pit masters that do power wash their smokers on a regular basis.  You can always do that. :D


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 5, 2018)

Now if you were to smoke some mullet in it...  it would definitely be a dedicated smoker for fish after that ..


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 5, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Might have included something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for a shop with two crews of Electrical Mechanics of all ethnicities either.
But hey, you enjoy.
Is it really, really pungent?
That might be #3 on my list of things I won't eat or try.
No offence, but :p:eek:!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 5, 2018)

Everything that comes out of my smokers tastes like smoke.
Yummy, pungent, smoke.
If it don't, it isn't done.
I've always had 1 smoker. Always used it for anything I wanted to smoke. :confused: But I'm weird.

Do you have half a dozen ovens in your homes kitchen?
A pot for chicken, a pan for beef, and separate cookwares for your other cuisines?

But, by all means, have as many smokers as you'd like. It's good for business. ;)

LOL! Got to love the Internet! :rolleyes:


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 27, 2018)

Uncle Honey said:


> once you smoke fish in your smoker everything will taste like it. true? it has kept me from smoking salmon for years smh


If your smoker is properly seasoned it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm guessing my smokers aren't properly seasoned....    



Gwanger said:


> If your smoker is properly seasoned it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I'm guessing my smokers aren't properly seasoned....



Dave,
Everything I ever ate winds up in the same place, looks close to the same, and smells bad.
Probably a good thing, or maybe it's the reason, I'm the only one here in my house that likes smoked stuff. :confused:


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 28, 2018)

Once at a pepper festival I was cooking up a batch of red habanero sauce with apple, in a nice big stock pot, and someone said I'd never be able to use that pot for anything else again. They were wrong.

That was fun, BTW. Cooking at a table under an apple tree and tasting the sauce ... hmm, could use a little more apple ... I could just reach up and pick another apple without leaving my seat.


----------

